# under water fishing light



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

try,ed my under water fishing light for the first time sunday night at the end of dock over at east fork. had a couple light hits on minnows, and that was it. fished from 9:00 pm to 3:00 am. saw one fish swimming around the surface, it looked like a musky. any off u,all ever use them. any pointers or tips would be great. thank?:B


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I fish a dock that has a fixed light above the water, which brings in shad and minnows. But the bite on the light/dock stopped in early June for me... i still get a few, but the majority are out deep. 
When you have a light wind night blowing into the docks you are fishing, is the best for me usually. If it's calm and clear the nite bite will be alot tougher.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Light do work to attract fish. BUT there is a limit to it. It will NOT draw fish from miles away as some think. They will however draw fish that are already close to you. Think in terms of maybe a 100' or so .

If used with keeping structure and cover in mind they will produce results for you. Hint in the summer try setting up near cover that is so snaggy you can not fish it. Lets say its a huge brushpile . Set your boat maybe 25-30 ft away from it at dusk. After you turn lights on wait for 30-45 minutes to see if attracting bait ( minnows ). If minnows show up fish are usually not far behind. Lights will lure the fish out of the brushpile and you can catch next or close to your boat.

If you are fishing off of shore your choices are really narrowed down . Bridges and docks are about your only choice. For summer months normally the deeper the water the better. Early spring and late fall might be better at these places. Every lake has its combination that will produce you just have to figure it out.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks u,all; yes i do fis from te bank, and i figured it,s not a cach fish ever time i go. it just something new. like u all said i,ll figure it out. can,t wait to tri,er out again. BIG FISH TO ALL , AND TIGHT LINES .


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

going to try the under lights of the moscow boat ramp thurday night. come on down and fish, i,ll proble be all by myself. ? is should i float the light under a styrofoam cooler lid, or sink,em close to bottom. waters about 8 foot deep.


----------

